# Effergin



## daniel1991

Ive heard that taking Effergin can help break up the fats in your body? And make you loose weight quicker. Is this correct? If so how affective is it, and is there any side effects on short useage (3 months max)

I think thats how its spelt, it makes you sweat more. Raises body temp i think, was used to treat asthma


----------



## danoh

by effergin you mean ephedrine! and yes it has sides mate! heart palpatations, increase in blood pressure, jitters! seriously just get a fat burner!

(through my own stupidity, thought i'd take a few ephedrine pills on a night out! result being couldn't sleep and thought i was going to have a heart attack)


----------



## hilly

id have to disagree with danoh. 1 or 2 ephedrine a day with some asprin and caffiene is known as eca and is a very very good weight loss drugs. They will not give you heart palpatations as far as im aware.

as far as fat burners go most used to contain ehpedrine the only reason they dont is that some1 who already has heart palpatations or an irregular heartbeat can possibly have a heart attack or seriouse issues from ephedrine.

people who have no heart problems will be fine taking a couple of these a day. i have taken 15 on a night out before and couldnt get to sleep but i am still alive lol.


----------



## SD

Nothing is as effective as a good diet primarily, then an exercise programme and finally to shed the stubborn pounds fat burners.

Spend your money on qulaity food for yor diet mate.

SD


----------



## strongasanox

daniel1991 said:


> Ive heard that taking Effergin can help break up the fats in your body? And make you loose weight quicker. Is this correct? If so how affective is it, and is there any side effects on short useage (3 months max)
> 
> I think thats how its spelt, it makes you sweat more. Raises body temp i think, was used to treat asthma


who would of thought....poor grammer from a brummie


----------



## MXD

strongasanox said:
 

> who would of thought....poor grammer from a brummie


Oi! :whistling:


----------



## ba baracuss

strongasanox said:


> who would of thought....poor gramm*er* from a brummie


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac

strongasanox said:


> who would of thought....poor grammer from a brummie


At least while he's on here he aint shagging his sister :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac

hilly2008 said:


> They will not give you heart palpatations as far as im aware.


Ephedrine is a very effective CNS stimulant,tachycardia and palpitations are not uncommon.

As SD,manage your diet better and up the cardio.ECA is not needed if you put a bit of effort in.


----------



## SD

ONly reason I use ECA is for energy prior to workout. I dont use it daily or if I am not training. CNS stimulants when taken too excess can cause adrenal burnout which from my stupid teenage amphetamine days, I can tell you isnt pleasant at all.

SD


----------



## strongasanox

ba baracuss said:


> :thumbup1:


:laugh: exactly my point... birmingham born and bred(not inbred)


----------



## daniel1991

So being from birmingham makes me inbred? Grow up guys! My grammar isnt the best, but then again neither is yours. Then again i know how to spell grammar!!


----------



## strongasanox

daniel1991 said:


> So being from birmingham makes me inbred? Grow up guys! My grammar isnt the best, but then again neither is yours. Then again i know how to spell grammar!!


im a brummie dummie too


----------



## daniel1991

strongasanox said:


> im a brummie dummie too


i noticed.. where abouts? I live in great barr


----------



## strongasanox

stechford


----------



## daniel1991

strongasanox said:


> stechford


not too far. Were do you train? Theres not much up here local to me. Theres apollo but its just full of huge bodybuilders who arent too nice. I tend to use the council gyms which are crap, just basic of the basic machines. No free weights, i do my cardio there and ive got my own weights at home that i use. Just need to get a bench.

David lloyd is just down the road from me, but that is mega expensive £65 a month! Considering im a student i cannot afford to pay that!


----------



## KatieLKC

So guessing that it's bad for you? Don't get me wrong a few friends of mine have been taking this, and they had such bad mood swings...but thats general for any woman so it's nothing different. Though it's not legal is it? *****************


----------



## elishahut

im gettin som ephedrine pills to lose some weight before hoilday , im about 59kg and 5`4 i go gym at least 2 times a week but cant seem to lose a few extra pounds can anyone give me som sound advice ?


----------



## Suprakill4

elishahut said:


> im gettin som ephedrine pills to lose some weight before hoilday , im about 59kg and 5`4 i go gym at least 2 times a week but cant seem to lose a few extra pounds can anyone give me som sound advice ?


Yes go to the gym more and check your diet. this isnt a magic pill.


----------

